# qualityroofingleads



## qualityroofingleads.com (Jan 1, 2013)

If your looking for some real leads send me an email [email protected]
Our leads are recorded, verified, and exclusive to your company meaning you will not end up in a bidding war because or our leads. We can provide roofing leads in any area you are working. We can provide you with 10 roofing leads at a time at $55 per lead. Any leads with a no show, no insurance or refusal of inspections would be replaced free of charge. I have several references!!!! posted on my website for you to contact. I do have many more than the ones listed. I look forward to possibly providing you with excellent service in the new year. All orders are prepaid and we allow our contractors to order 10, 20, or 30 leads at a time depending on the area you are calling. I hope to hear form you soon. I will be happy to give you more information about our program. Please do contact me if I can be of any assistance for your company.


----------

